# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Dallas Mavericks



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=6><font color=blue>Dallas Mavericks</font></font></font> </center>

 *VS* 

<center>11-*17*-03
TV: KGW
5:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**


</center>
<center><font color=black>Portland (5-4) Dallas (6-4)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> <center>*11-15-03*
> TV: KGW
> 5:30 pm PST


Bummer, I missed it.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Dallas Mavericks*



> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> Bummer, I missed it.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

For as bad as they've been so far, they win this game and they have a better record than the Mavs...

This strikes me as a game they should lose but somehow win. I think they'll get up for Dallas.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Lessons learned? -->> I wonder how the Mavs defend Zach tonight.

In light of that, Sheed and Bonzi need to step it up. I'm looking for big games from BOTH of them!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*VS* 

uh oh. Zach is going to do battle with Bizzaro Zach.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

or maybe it's like that Star Trek episode where Kirk enters an alternate reality where Spock sports a goatee.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> or maybe it's like that Star Trek episode where Kirk enters an alternate reality where Spock sports a goatee.


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Lessons learned? -->> I wonder how the Mavs defend Zach tonight.


Dallas? Defend??


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> 
> 
> Dallas? Defend??


Yeah, good point.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

All I know is--it's a KGW broadcast! Time to mute the TV for a while and watch the game with Wheels and Rice doing the play-by-play! 

Good times.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow.

End of the 1st and Zach already has 7 points and 9 Boards (4 Offensive)

We're doubling Dallas on the glass 18 -9.

Portland 24 Mavs 23

Bonzi has 7 Sheed has 6 (and 3 boards)

Looking good so far. :yes:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Early in the 2nd and.........MATT CARROLL enters the game?!

Blazers up 30-23! :clap:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Early in the 2nd and.........MATT CARROLL enters the game?!


....and scores!!!!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> ....and scores!!!!


...and scores again!!

Blazers 34 Mavs 25 :clap:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Matt C has scored twice, and I thought that he waws going to be a long distance specialist, but both scores so far were at the rim, with 0 outside shots taken.

I like it a lot.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

4 straight shots by Antawn Jamison. :upset: 

Blazers 36 Mavs 33

Timeout Portland.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

How does Jamison keep getting so wide open?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

An old-fashioned shoot-out -- Wells vs. Jamison.

*I Love It!!*


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Technical on Rasheed.

Uhhhh...............GOOD OMEN!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> An old-fashioned shoot-out -- Wells vs. Jamison.
> 
> *I Love It!!*


So do I, as long as the Blazers win.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Double-double by Zach......BEFORE HALFTIME!! :clap:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Blazers up 50-46 at halftime. Go Blazers!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Just got home from basketball practice to see Sheed rally 5 straight points, GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Looks like this is going to be a game of runs! :no:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Yep, a game of runs! How many Dallas players can hit three's?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:rocket: hes on fire!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmmm, I counted four fouls on that play.........Hey Cuban call the league office on these refs!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

3 boards for Nash to have a triple double!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So I guess I am the only one here huh? I sure hope that Portland has one more run in them. They are playing a decent game, but Dallas is on fire. :|


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Looks like Sheed and Zach are having good games. The problem is Dallas has 5 guys in double figures...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Randolph is a monster on those boards..


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I mean that Dallas has to cool off sometime, right?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Randolph is a monster on those boards..


Yeah, he's got 15 already.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's got 15 already.


Heck, he had a double/double at halftime. Portland needs Wallace back in the game, Randolph is having problems with Dirk.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I really like this Wallace/Randoph combo! :yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

2 boards from a triple double!!


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Wish I could watch this game instead of just the flash-statbox from nba.com, it looks like a live one. With a couple of good guards, the Blazers would really have something...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

How does Damon look? I noticed no one complining about him even though he's 1-10 from the field.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FeloniusThunk</b>!
> Wish I could watch this game instead of just the flash-statbox from nba.com, it looks like a live one. With a couple of good guards, the Blazers would really have something...


its a barn burner!:laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

At the moment Portland is fighting, but Dallas is hitting huge shots. They are going to need some help from Dallas to pull this one out. Dallas just isn't missing.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*It would be nice if Blazers could score in the 4th*

That's how you win games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

1 board from triple doub!!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 1 board from triple doub!!!!


Doesn't look like he is going to get it, Walker saw to that! :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Say thank you Damon!!!!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:rocket: :rocket: :rock: :rock: :king: :king: triple double!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Thank you Damon!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Zach Randolph had a huge game tonight and Wallace also played great. Would like to see more out of the back court. O - 2 road trip, but good news is Miami is up next. Whew!


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Say thank you Damon!!!!!!


Thank you, Damon!

Go for 4 for 11 instead of 1, the Blazers don't spend the last minute fouling on purpose and win the game. Oh well, looks like both teams played hard, man.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Zach Randolph had a huge game tonight and Wallace also played great. Would like to see more out of the back court. O - 2 road trip, but good news is Miami is up next. Whew!


hold on Howie..Rasheed had a good game, but we lost..so it had to have been because he...um..hm...didn't get enough rebounds, thats why!

Yah, thats it!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The reason we lost it because Outlaw didn't play :yes:  



Oh, damn. How much for the  smilie Howie?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> How does Damon look? I noticed no one complining about him even though he's 1-10 from the field.


He looks terrible. The sad thing is that the majority of his shots are actually pretty decent: he's open a LOT because of the attention Wallace and ZR are getting.

1-10 is terrible, though. And defensively he looked pathetic.

The reason no one was complaining is because no one expects anything else. 

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FeloniusThunk</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Damon!
> ...


Yeah, but Steve Nash couldn't have had his triple double without the final miss but Damon.  

Hey, both teams did play hard, Dallas just had more fire power than Portland. If Portland was able to have some support from their backcourt, who knows.

9 of 20 from down town for Dallas tonight.

56 for the Randolph/Wallace combo.

It was a good game, God Bless, Good Night.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Actually, the reason we lost was because Wells left the game with 4:17 in the third and never came back in.

Portland led at that point 71-64, and other than a nice run to start the 4th, Dallas was in control from that point forward.

I don't know if he was hurt or not, but I am worried that Cheeks pulled him because he'd made a bad outlet pass (which was stolen by Finley, leading to a 3 pointer by Nash) and then missed a long jumper... and then he might have talked back to Cheeks or something.

If Cheeks didn't have a darn good reason for having him sit the rest of the game, Mo deserves the loss IMO because Wells was bringing energy and perimeter defensive pressure--something nobody else on the Blazers can bring consistently out of the back court.

Good game for most of the Blazers, but it would have been nice to win this.

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, damn. How much for the  smilie Howie?


I'll give you a few freebies!


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

I am not sure what the problem is with Wells and Cheeks but not playing Wells cost the Blazers big in that game. 
Wells broke a play with an absolutely horrible perimeter shot (while the Mavs were beginning their push), he was pulled for Carroll and that was the end of the story.

Wells's defense on Finley and his defensive rebounding were missed the most.
At the end of the game the Mavs were isolating Michael on Jeff and it worked to perfection.
In fact Finely scored the bulk of his points after Wells was pulled mid way through the 3rd. Coincidence... I doubt it.

I ask, why the Jeff/ Damon duo down the stretch?
I ask, why Woods?

...Where on earth was Wells (who was actually having a good game)?

- Davis was a weak link on defense. When not being man handled by Fortson he was conceding open jumpers to the Twans.
Throw in a few sprinkles of getting back late on transition defense and you have an all around masterful defensive performance by dd (the player formerly known as DD).

On a side note: Stepania performed better than Davis in his short stint on the court (only to sit for the entire second half).

---------------------

Wallace's presence was absolutely indispensable in that game.
When he was out of the game it was quite noticeable (as Dirk would begin going to work on Randolph).

Damon was Damon (just horrible).


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*The forwards continue*

To carry this team on their back. This team has poor guard play and no depth, and little if any bench scoring. The good news is, the team is about 2 guards away from being a tough team again. It is just a matter of filling those holes in the team. Even 2 guards who can handle the ball and play D would be better then what we have now. 

As for Bonzi, I have no idea why he left the game and didn't come back, but the two plays leading to him hitting the bench I felt kind of started the Dallas run..I think it was coming with him in the game or not. A team like that is very hard to keep from scoring for all 4 periods of the game. Especially with the poor perimeter D the Blazers play, and with the team letting guys like Najara beat them on the boards. It is flat out sad when the Mexican Jumping bean who is shorter then most of the guys out there is beating our players to the boards and getting them second chances.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Did Wells flip off Cheeks?  

Why would you take him out of the line up? He didn't look like he got hurt, is Cheeks trying to make a point? A win would have been nice in Dallas.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Damnit! Benching Wells killed me in Fantasy Basketball tonight! Why Cheeks? What did I do that was so bad? :no:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Did Wells flip off Cheeks?
> 
> Why would you take him out of the line up? He didn't look like he got hurt, is Cheeks trying to make a point? A win would have been nice in Dallas.


I think it is pretty obvious what happened. Wells blacked out.

barfo


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty obvious what happened. Wells blacked out.
> ...


Doh! He needs to learn that there is a difference between blacking out and shooting like he is unconscious. :laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> I think it is pretty obvious what happened. Wells blacked out.


Hopefully Cheeks blacked out... and if he didn't he might be best served to act like he did unless he's got an excellent reason for planting Bonzi on the bench.

Ed O.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Did Wells flip off Cheeks?
> 
> Why would you take him out of the line up? He didn't look like he got hurt, is Cheeks trying to make a point? A win would have been nice in Dallas.


Well if Cheeks wanted to make a point and show who was boss, he succeeded.

However maybe someone should inform him that win loss totals supersede coach points when all is said and done.

One of these pointers cost the Blazers a game in Houston last season (good job). A few more and Cheeks can begin practicing pointers for his peers in the unemployment line.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I didn't get to see the game tonight but as I was driving home listening to the post game, they kept referring to Cheeks having to discipline Bonzi but they really didn't go into much detail.

Shoot. The main reason I dropped by here was to get the story.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trifecta</b>!
> 
> Shoot. The main reason I dropped by here was to get the story.


Sniff. Sniff. And we thought it was because you LOV-HUH-HUH-HOVED us! *Sob*

barfo


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Boxscore from NBA.com 


Who is the best shooting 2 guard in the league? Lets trade for him? Simple right? :twocents:

Our team would be pretty good with a consistant outside threat


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> 
> Sniff. Sniff. And we thought it was because you LOV-HUH-HUH-HOVED us! *Sob*
> ...


Nope! Just physical.


----------



## marshall (Jun 18, 2003)

*I was at the game tonight*

I dont post too much, but I am here everyday since May so I thought I would add my opinion...I live in Dallas and was at the game tonight.

I have no idea why Bonzi wasnt there, I kept looking at him over on the bench and he wasnt hurt. He did look really mad though. I'm sure it will come out why pretty soon.

Zach is unreal in person. Sheed was dare I saw awesome tonight. Both ends of the court, he shut Dirk down. Until him and Nash get the pick and pop going and Damon cant switch over. They were dominating this game until the Mavs run. Which happened as soon as Bonzi left and the Finley goes off.

The Blazers sure couldve used Ruben and DA tonight. I really think Bonzi if was in there alot would change. No way Finley gets 25 with Bonzi on him. I am holding off till whatever is going on with DA is done and Ruben because this team wont have Woods on the floor getting beat.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> They were dominating this game until the Mavs run. Which happened as soon as Bonzi left...


I would say just the opposite, actually. The lead was cut in half by the time Bonzi was taken out, as I recall. And it was my distinct impression that Bonzi and Damon were the primary reasons for Dallas' run. As soon as the Mavs hit a couple outside shots, Bonzi and Damon got suckered into playing that style and hoisted several ill advised jumpers that further fueled Dallas' momentum. They kind of stopped working on D, too.

That's not to say Bonzi shouldn't have gotten a chance to get back in. He was playing well in the first half and had a good mid-range game going. I think Cheeks is just fed up with Bonzi's inability to stay within a consistent offensive framework. I can't imagine it was part of the defensive strategy to leave Finley _that_ wide open in the corners, either.

Dan


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I didn't see all the game,but I did see the last half of the 4th quarter, and I have to say...we should never ever expect a call from Dallas refs. Dirk travels, they set moving picks, Sheed gets hacked underneath....:sigh:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*anybody ever heard of defending a 3 point play?*

Horrible defense.
Couple that with,thank you but I scored in the first 3 quarters,
why should I score in the 4th?

And you have another big fat loss.

.500 basketball bay bee


----------

